# Are Nines more likely to be Perceivers?



## GaudiyaVaisnavi (May 13, 2012)

Oh... on second thought about 9s... 

I've read that with extroverts, "what you see is what you get"; the way they feel on the inside is the same as the way they act on the outside as far as judging/perceiving are concerned. With introverts however, they feel primarily one way on the inside and act primarily another way on the outside. The introverts who favor Perceiving in their dealings with the outside world have an internal experience dominated by Judging, and vice-versa. So I'd say that Perceiving is 9ish, period... but if a particular Type 9 who happens to be an introvert employs his/her Perceiving tendencies more in his/her internal attitude toward the world, then his/her external dealings with the world would likely be more influenced by Judging... but still it wouldn't be likely to be a very intense/heavy Judging preference unless, like I said, wings/lines of connection/other fixes in the tritype were coming into play.

That is if the psychology theory I've read is in fact on the right track. Which in my own case it seems to be; internally I do TONS of Judging, deciding / organizing and categorizing things via my F preference but externally I'm soooo disorganized...  !


----------



## litago (Apr 15, 2011)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> As an ENTP nine, I constantly find myself trying to mend all the fights I start by arguing with people.


Sorry, I don't mean to be weird but I was reading the thread and I noticed your avatar, and we kinda look the same..
I am also an ENTP nine. I have w1 (some 9w8 as well, I think). heh.. I also argue to mend.

The picture is posed, I changed into one of my black t-shirts and my hoodie. But still..
You seem to be scowling at something in the pose. Like "hmm.. what are they up to.." 

I thought it an interesting observation. Since I have been wondering about how does other ENTP nines look like. I wonder if a person would actually look the same the more their age, MBTI enneagram with wing, tritype, and social variants match up.

I'm 29, ENTP 9w1, tritype unknown, sx/so (bit unsure of them still as well)


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I really like isfj nines... very sensitive and not the dreamy kind of nf 9s... but still earthy and quite accommodating. They don't look like the airy fairy artists, but my mum is very good at art even though without an "i'm obviously an artist" image. She may even be an isfp. 

Not an abstract artist and not ideas oriented, but I was astounded at how good an artist she is, and I admire the capacity to spend the entire day in the garden. I also relate to the draw to flora, but she's more earthy/less romantic about it. I imagine she'd make a cool travel buddy, in terms of love of the outdoors. But again, she's more sensor-like (in a good way) about it. 

The accepting/absorbing quality seems more feeler-ish to me. Even the introverted J's look passive on the outside, so it kind of diffuses the Extraverted judging quality, but you still feel the "external manouvering" quality of J's. I do think 9s seem more fluid on the surface than they really are, which lends itself to a P-ish sensibility, but it seems like with J nines this still applies.


----------

